# look what my wife found???



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

2day we were out shed hunting in northern jefferson co.when my wife spotted what she thought was a puff ballbut it turned out 2 be this hugh egg it's 18''long(measured with a string)and 15''around.there something in it, your can feel it roll around.wife sent pics 2 the odrn.anybody have any clues??? there is a nest in a tree about 75yrds away down hill?theres a couple of marks that look like teeth marks on it?heres a pic of it thats a dollar bill with it.
twister

ps i told the wife it was a bigfoot egg lol lol


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dinosaur egg for sure, good find


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh crap, did you say northern Jefferson County? A few years ago, the late great Steve Erwin exported a breeding pair of giant web-footed platypus to that area to introduce as the only predator of the Asian Carp. It looks like you've stumbled upon their lair. Be careful, they're about twice the size of a large beaver with the temper of a honeybadger. Nasty critters.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Blue Heron egg?, Great Horned Owl Egg??? I'm just trying to think of how big of a bird it must take to have that size of egg.


Nevermind Great Horned Owl eggs only get 2.2 inches long. Throw that out the window. Heron eggs are supposed to have a blue tint to them, so i'm at a loss. 

I guess it never crossed my mind that it could be anything other than a bird though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The egg is 18" long?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a baby moon. 
Every full moon the moon will release one.
They're pretty rare, you could get a nice penny for it. 
Contact the meteorite men. Ha.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Gotta be a taradactle !!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Emu egg. Someone probably has them in the area. one escaped and laid the egg.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

have bacon, will travel!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Emu eggs are blue - like this:










I'm guessing an Ostrich that got loose? Here's the dimensions of those:

The Egg Size



The ostrich egg weighs 3.5 to 5 lbs. and is the biggest egg in the world. However, it is small compared to the size of bird that laid it. The shell, which runs from a pearl white to a cream color, is about 5 to 7 inches in length and 15 to 18 inches around. The shell is about 0.06 inches thick and can withstand the weight of an adult man.

--- Or maybe not......just read those are only 5-7" long. I'm stumped.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Siily putty? Easter Egg? Eggactly what is it? Quit yolking around....


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i mearsured it with a string,long wise its 18'' around and 15'' around.
twister


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

it problay is a eagle egg. was it near a river or stream. won't be a emu they lay in ground nests and sit on them. just looked eagle up in Jefferson co. and there was one seen around Raylond, but they only get 
I

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like an ostrich egg my sister use to get them from a friend of ours that raises them she would make noodles with them she used to laugh cause you had to crackem with a hammer and they made some pretty good noodles and it only took 1 to make a big pot full


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> i mearsured it with a string,long wise its 18'' around and 15'' around.
> twister


Ostrich fo sho


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

there all wrong its a big foot egg. don,t forget to chime in when you find the truth.of this monster.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Did anyone see the food show where the guy ate an omelette made with an ostrich egg? That thing looked nasty.....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It could be an Arachnogiganticus the last known pair in Ohio were nesting along the Ohio river in the late 70's. Of course the male is consumed after fertilization. I wouldn't keep it in the house if I were you.--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Obviously it has a hidden compartment in it. Surrender it to the highway patrol and hope they don't decide to prosecute.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What's the weight?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't you mean it has an 18" circumference when measuring it lengthwise with a string? Next to that dollar bill it looks to be about 6" long. No egg out there (that I'm aware of) is 18" long. If the egg was 18" long it would be way more than 15" around. Gotta ask though.....why keep it?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Don't you mean it has an 18" circumference when measuring it lengthwise with a string? Next to that dollar bill it looks to be about 6" long. No egg out there (that I'm aware of) is 18" long. If the egg was 18" long it would be way more than 15" around. Gotta ask though.....why keep it?


Yes he is talking circumference in both lengths. Which puts it nearly 6" long. 

Interesting for sure. I don't know enough about eggs and size to have a good guess on species but I am curious to hear the answer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The size fits right in what I found for the average size of an ostrich egg. An eagle egg is roughly half that length so no way it could be that.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Gotta ask though.....why keep it?


What are you going to do with it? I think a trail camera placed over it would have been a great option. If you don't have one, I would bet a dozen guys from here would loan you one, I know I would just see what it is. Sounds like it may not be an Eagle egg. If it was it would have been a federal offense to mess with it. Anything back from the DNR? Might be a better option to just drop by one of the District Offices and let them take a peak. Nice find and would love to hear what it actually is.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> The size fits right in what I found for the average size of an ostrich egg. An eagle egg is roughly half that length so no way it could be that.


If im not mistaking I don't think an ostrich is native to jefferson co lol?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> If im not mistaking I don't think an ostrich is native to jefferson co lol?


True, but it would be far from the first time that a non-native species was roaming around in Ohio.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

MuskieManOhio said:


> If im not mistaking I don't think an ostrich is native to jefferson co lol?


There are ostrich farms in Ohio. Does seem a little far fetched to think that one would escape and lay its egg in the woods.....it is possible though. I agree with BigChessie....a trail camera would have been a good idea


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Stick it up against a bright light , or if you have a buddy who is a radiologist or x-ray tech take it to a hospital and get it x-rayed to try to see whats inside it.

As for my guess of what it it , I am almost 100% certain its the egg of a Albino Snapping Turtle.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like the easter bunny left you an early present. 

Or the cadbury lion bunny.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My neighbor used to raise ostriches - looks like an ostrich egg. Any ostrich farms in the area? If it's got teeth marks in it could be a coyote or dog carried it off.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

There's only one way to know for sure. You're gonna have to get that baby to hatch. Crank up the incubator and nuture it! 


Seriously though.....crazy find


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Your wife ruined someone's April Fools Day joke they were going to play on a friend


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I think Seaturd figured it out. It doesn't have to be a non-native animal on the loose and layed an egg. Most likely an ostrich farm somewhere in the area and a coyote managed to get in and grab an egg. I'd think it would be able to crack it, but an earlier post mentioned they can withstand the weight of a human, so maybe not. 

An awesome find in the woods regardless.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Ostrich eggs are very tough to crack.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There is another option besides the ostrich and it was a native of Ohio. So whatever you do DO NOT hatch it. That is the size of an Ovaraptor egg.

We already have enough exotic animals loose.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I shot an Emu in my front yard. Hunted that thing for three days before I got a shot. It is an Emu or an Ostretch egg.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Take it to odnr!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

well the lady from the odnr email my wife back and said she was going 2 forward the pic and info 2 the wildlife admin div. and either her or they would get back 2 us.
twister


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> well the lady from the odnr email my wife back and said she was going 2 forward the pic and info 2 the wildlife admin div. and either her or they would get back 2 us.
> twister


I'd email to the nearest Zoo....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

didn't think an Emu or ostrich climbed trees!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> Emu eggs are blue - like this:


just for arguement sake, not all chicken eggs are white, some blue, some brown.... emu is a bird, just like a chicken is... soooo why cant they lay different color eggs? i think its too small for an ostrich egg.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

flyphisherman said:


> There's only one way to know for sure. You're gonna have to get that baby to hatch. Crank up the incubator and nuture it!
> 
> 
> Seriously though.....crazy find



Since your wife found it have her sit on it to keep it warm & see what happens.

Nik,


----------



## boatlimit (Jan 9, 2012)

Very interesting .. please keep us informed as you find out more about it


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> just for arguement sake, not all chicken eggs are white, some blue, some brown.... emu is a bird, just like a chicken is... soooo why cant they lay different color eggs? i think its too small for an ostrich egg.


There are over 200 breeds of chickens and only three sub species of emus. I dont think thats a good analogy. And from that pic, all of those types lay blue eggs. I think Seaturd is right. Something carried it off from an ostrich farm and found out it couldnt break it.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I think it is Big Bird's egg. Almost positive.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Gotta be Big Bird's.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe Lady Gaga will pop out of it.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Black rat snake egg


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Definitely a black rat snake egg.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Its a rhea egg.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

reo said:


> Black rat snake egg


omfg! LO freakin L


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Its definitely the egg of rare Norwegian Blue...







> Mr. Praline : I'll tell you what's wrong with it, my lad. It's dead, that's what's wrong with it.
> 
> Owner : No, no, 'e's ah... he's resting.
> 
> ...


dead!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Fishman said:


> The egg is 18" long?


Haa yeh, that dollar bill is from the carnival I guess


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a brand new species of bird. Now we know which came first, the bird or the egg


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

well........? Im surprised nobody said chupacabra egg!


----------

